
Upsie: Affordable warranty for your electronic devices - humility
https://upsie.com/
======
IncRnd
A couple years ago I had two phones with a national carrier. My wife and I
decided to purchase the warranties for loss or damage. The first month, my
phone got wet and stopped working. That was replaced under the warranty. The
second month, my wife lost her phone. For this phone - under a paid warranty
mind you - the warranty company refused to replace the phone. Their "out" was
some clause that, if they believed we were attempting to cheat them (which we
were not), they weren't required to honor the warranty.

Now, if the more expensive warranties sponsored by the national phone
companies don't honor this situation, why should I trust a company to protect
us, if that company makes less than half the amount of money of the other
companies?

I'm not being combative, just realistic. Why is this company different? Is the
difference only the stated cost?

~~~
UpsieHQ
Hello, IncRnd,

Thanks for the note! Sorry to hear about your situation with the national
carrier. Unfortunately, we hear these stories all too often.

To answer your question, First, Upsie doesn't cover loss or theft. There are
way too many "gotchas" in that coverage such as police reports, notaries, eye
witnesses (joking), etc. The plans for those are MADE to say no unless you
have a perfect claim. Second, Our prices are more affordable because Upsie
doesn't over charge. This doesn't mean our insurance is any less. Its actually
on par or better if you check out the T&C's. Our plans are backed by an
A-rated carrier, same as all the other companies that are "national players".
Third, our 100% focus is serving our customers. In the case you explain above,
it sounds like that wasn't the focus. When customers come first, you take care
of them by any means necessary. Our focus is on affordability, transparency
and service. Thats how we separate ourselves. If you want to chat more about
this, please shoot me an email. I would love to hear from you.
cbethea@upsie.com

Clarence - Founder/CEO

~~~
IncRnd
Thank you!

